
Transforming Code into Beautiful, Idiomatic Python (2013) [video] - guiambros
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSGv2VnC0go
======
jdormit
Great presentation! I didn't know about izip or ChainMap.

~~~
bspammer
FYI: izip is simply zip in Python 3, it's an iterator by default just like
xrange -> range.

